

Show HN: Common Three, find out what your friends think you have in common - rmobin

http://commonthree.com<p>Hey there, I've always had a problem with finishing side projects and actually releasing them. This is my first step in rectifying that problem.<p>Common Three is a threewords.me clone with a twist - your friends send you 3 things they have most in common with you, then you do the same for them and compare answers.<p>You can signup with or without a Facebook account, and either way should be pretty easy. All feedback is welcome, especially on whether you like the concept, and how effective the design of the site is (I don't usually do design, so I kept it sparse). Thanks!
======
Peroni

       Elvis Presley sent you 3 things in common
    

I would look at rewording, eg: Elvis Presley posted 3 things you have in
common

~~~
rmobin
Thanks, that is definitely less awkward. I just shipped your suggestion to the
site.

------
rmobin
<http://commonthree.com>

~~~
rmobin
my profile: <http://commonthree.com/razamobin>

